# Critique my 10 month old male



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Havok - 10 months old - 73lbs

Stacked himself today during our walk. Not perfectly but good enough to grab a couple photos. Thoughts? 

Thanks ? 
Uploading from my iPhone I hope the photos are correctly sized.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I noticed his coloring looks lighter in these photos. He has more red to him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK withers and good topline, croup. Very good angulation in the rear. I would like to see more angulation in front, but his upper arm is of a nice length. He does appear to toe out a bit in front. He looks like a very athletic dog, nice length of leg, should have good drive from behind though lack a bit of reach in front. Nice boy.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

lhczth said:


> OK withers and good topline, croup. Very good angulation in the rear. I would like to see more angulation in front, but his upper arm is of a nice length. He does appear to toe out a bit in front. He looks like a very athletic dog, nice length of leg, should have good drive from behind though lack a bit of reach in front. Nice boy.


Thank you for the input. He's our first purebred GSD. We are learning a lot and are absolutely in love with the breed. I've tried to stack him properly a few times to grab photos, but this dog will move every time I try to snap a photo (stacking or otherwise). It's like he knows! Hah, now that my husband is back around I'll have to try again.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry, I don't have much to add but he is handsome!


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ashley_M said:


> Sorry, I don't have much to add but he is handsome!


Thats okay. We love compliments! Thank you so much!


----------

